# No hagas nada que no hiciera yo (subjuntivo)



## Kirk

Tengo una pregunta. En una cancion que canta el TRI hay una linea que dice

No hagas nada que no hiciera yo.

Con el subjunctivo esa oracion quiere decir

Don't do anything that I wouldn't do. Verdad? Y si es asi, por favor, explicame porque. Mi duda es sobre el uso de "Hiciera". 

Sin hiciera seria
No hagas nada que no hice yo y eso queria decir
Don't do anything that I didn't do. Verdad?
Gracias por tu ayuda de antemano.


----------



## Artrella

Kirk said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta. En una cancion que canta el TRI hay una linea que dice
> 
> No hagas nada que no hiciera yo.
> 
> Con el subjunctivo esa oracion quiere decir
> 
> Don't do anything that I wouldn't do. Verdad? Y si es asi, por favor, explicame porque. Mi duda es sobre el uso de "Hiciera".
> 
> Sin hiciera seria
> No hagas nada que no hice yo y eso queria decir
> Don't do anything that I didn't do. Verdad?
> Gracias por tu ayuda de antemano.




De dónde es este cantante o grupo?

Yo diría " No hagas nada que yo no haría"  (Don't do anything I wouldn't do)

Muchas veces se confunde al potencial (haría) con el subjuntivo. Muchos Latinoamericanos confunden el uso de los modos verbales.
Acá en Argentina, cada vez se usa más (incorrectamente) el potencial en lugar del subjuntivo y dicen:

"Si yo tendría un auto, iría de viaje" esto está mal porque es "Si yo tuviera o tuviese (subj) un auto, iría (potencial) de viaje"

Saludos, Art


----------



## Kirk

"El Tri" es un grupo de Mexico. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Leopold

Es extraño.
No hagas nada que yo no HAYA hecho (antes).
No hagas nada que yo no hiciera.

A mí no me suena mal. "No hagas nada que yo no haría" cuando lo he leído me ha sonado mal, pero luego he dudado. Y dudando sigo...


----------



## el_novato

Another question.

... no hagas nada *malo * que no hiciera yo 

 this is the original  song lyric (song letter)

Question 1

What expression is correct?    song lyric or song letter.

Question 2

Is correct this translation?

... no hagas nada malo que no hiciera yo

  ... do not do nothing bad  that I would not do   

or ...  Do not do anything bad  that I would not do

Saludos




			
				Kirk said:
			
		

> ...  No hagas nada que no hiciera yo.
> 
> Con el subjunctivo esa oracion quiere decir
> 
> Don't do anything that I wouldn't do. Verdad? Y si es asi, por favor, explicame porque. Mi duda es sobre el uso de "Hiciera".


----------



## patylujan

"Las piedras rodando se encuentran..
y tu y yo algun dia nos volveremos a encontrar
mientras tanto cuidate,
y que te bendiga Dios
no hagas nada malo que no hiciera yo"

Bonita canción!
Creo que lo correcto es "Do not do anything bad that I would not do"


----------



## Philippa

el_novato said:
			
		

> What expression is correct?    song lyric or song letter.
> Saludos


Hola el_novato
We say lyric*s* for a song and not letter or even lyric in the singular, except maybe when we talk about just one little bit 'What was that lyric?' meaning perhaps one line or phrase of the song.
Happy singing!!   
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> Es extraño.
> No hagas nada que yo no HAYA hecho (antes).
> No hagas nada que yo no hiciera.
> 
> A mí no me suena mal. "No hagas nada que yo no haría" cuando lo he leído me ha sonado mal, pero luego he dudado. Y dudando sigo...






Uh, sí!! Ahora me hacés dudar a mí también!! 

Yo supuse esto :

1-  Yo no haría X cosa porque lo considero perjudicial (una suposición)
2- te pido que vos no hagas eso que yo no haría (X)
3- No hagas lo que yo no haría

Qué te parece este razonamiento tipo silogismo???


De todos modos estoy de acuerdo con tu segunda oración (puesto que está en pasado, pero no tiene la connotación de algo hipotético ==> sí lo tendría, a mi parecer, esta oración "No hagas nada que yo no HUBIERA hecho".)

En cambio "hiciera" o "haría" tienen esa idea de algo hipotético, que es lo que justamente indica el modo subjuntivo.

Ahora, mi pregunta es: en la oración original del grupo TRI necesitamos subjuntivo o condicional??? Habría que empezar por ahí.


Saludos, Art


----------



## Leopold

Buff, ahora mismo estoy confuso y cansado. Le echaré un vistazo luego Art. 

L.


----------



## el_novato

Gracias Philippa



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola el_novato
> We say lyric*s* for a song and not letter or even lyric in the singular, except maybe when we talk about just one little bit 'What was that lyric?' meaning perhaps one line or phrase of the song.
> Happy singing!!
> Philippa


----------



## belén

A mi me habéis hecho pensar un ratito también...

A mi me suena bien la opcíon _artrelliana_ 
No hagas nada que yo no haría

La del grupo TRI me suena rara porque no entiendo el subjuntivo en ese caso.
No hagas nada que yo no hiciera - le falta algo...
"No hagas nada que yo no hiciera antes" por ejemplo, ¿os suena bien?


----------



## esper

Chicos, si ustedes están confusos, imaginense los no hispanohablantes. Qué lío!


----------



## el_novato

"...no hagas nada malo que no hiciera yo"



			
				belen said:
			
		

> ...No hagas nada malo que no hiciera yo  que yo no hiciera   - le falta algo...
> "No hagas nada que yo no hiciera antes" por ejemplo, ¿os suena bien?



Hola belen:

Supongo que estás hablando de como sería la expresión correcta en caso de utlizarse.  Ya que la expresión de la canción fue hecha para que el tono quedara bien.

En lo particular me gustan los tangos (y Argentina), si tienes oportunidad de escucharlos, verás que hay un montón de expresiones que debido a su estructura han de ser la pesadilla de la RAE, y el odio de todos los amantes de la gramática.

Espero que no me consideres un detractor del lenguaje

Otro ejemplo son las expresiones alternativas  (espero que no se moleste Leopold por citar su ejemplo, o me cobre los derechos de autor.  Saludos Leopodl):

 *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7820* 



			
				Leopold said:
			
		

> Se puede decir "dar un pasaje", si no me equivoco. Pero lo más normal es "¿Me llevas...?".





			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> Asi es Leopold, pero en "expresiones alternativas", ¿quién se va a andar preocupando de lo normal o correcto que sea?


----------



## Kirk

El Novato: Tienes mucha razon. Solo quisiera hacerte otra pregunta. Cual seria la diferencia entre. 

No hagas nada malo que no hiciera yo. 
No hagas nada malo que no haria yo. 
No se porque se usa el subjunctivo aqui cuando creo que se puede usar el potencial (haria). Siempre quiero saber porque. A veces entiendo lo que algo quiere decir pero despues quiero saber porque. Eso es como aprendo yo. 

Pero muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Kirk

Dime si estas oraciones son iguales:

Si yo tuviera/tuviese dinero, yo habria comprado un coche
Si yo tuviera/tuviese dinero, yo hubiera comprado un coche.

Es la misma oracion. Verdad?

y por eso creo que
No haga nada malo que no hiciera yo. 
No haga nada malo que no haria yo.

Lo mismo. Verdad?


----------



## el_novato

Ah jijos !!!



			
				Kirk said:
			
		

> ...  Solo quisiera hacerte otra pregunta. Cual seria la diferencia entre.  ...


The meaning of both sentence is the same, or it is possible to understand the same meaning in them.




			
				Kirk said:
			
		

> ... No se porque se usa el subjunctivo aqui cuando creo que se puede usar el potencial (haria).  ...



The first difference I can perceive, it is the harmony in the tune- song - key .


----------



## Kirk

Gracias por tu ayuda, el novato. Creo que me quedo sin dudas ahora.


----------



## el_novato

Thank you, it is a pleasure to help you.  In Resume, the meaning of the sentences is the same, only the experts can have an objection about what is grammatically correct.  But anyway, if you can learn more about it, only ask, we have experts in several fields.

saludos

el novato


----------



## Edwin

el_novato said:
			
		

> Thank you, it is a pleasure to help you.  In Resume, the meaning of the sentences is the same, only the experts can have an objection about what is grammatically correct.  But anyway, if you can learn more about it, only ask, we have experts in several fields.
> 
> saludos
> 
> el novato



En inglés es muy común decir (cuando un amigo sale):

   Don't do anything I wouldn't do!

¿Hay tal expresíon parecida que usas en castellano con frecuencia?  ¿Qué sería?


----------



## el_novato

In a joke way.

"Pórtate bien; si te portas mal me invitas".



			
				Edwin said:
			
		

> En inglés es muy común decir (cuando un amigo sale):
> 
> Don't do anything I wouldn't do!
> 
> ¿Hay tal expresíon parecida que usas en castellano con frecuencia?  ¿Qué sería?


----------



## sergio11

Edwin said:
			
		

> En inglés es muy común decir (cuando un amigo sale):
> 
> Don't do anything I wouldn't do!
> 
> ¿Hay tal expresíon parecida que usas en castellano con frecuencia? ¿Qué sería?


 
Sí, la hay: lee el primer "posting" de Artrella en la página 1.

De paso, ¿cómo se dice "a post" y "posting" en español?


----------



## gaer

"Dont' do anything I wouldn't do", I think, has to be kept that way, without adding or changing words because it is idiomatic. "Don't do anything I didn't do" is grammatically correct, but it sounds very strange to me.

As an American I've heard this expression all my life and never once thought about what it really means. I wonder if anyone else has definite ideas about the exact meaning?


----------



## sergio11

gaer said:
			
		

> "Dont' do anything I wouldn't do", I think, has to be kept that way, without adding or changing words because it is idiomatic. "Don't do anything I didn't do" is grammatically correct, but it sounds very strange to me.
> 
> As an American I've heard this expression all my life and never once thought about what it really means. I wonder if anyone else has definite ideas about the exact meaning?


 
If you refer to "Dont' do anything I wouldn't do," I think it simply means follow my ethical principles, adhere to my morals, or stick to my teachings. For example, a father telling it to his son when lending him the car, may mean "don't race on the streets, you know I wouldn't," or "don't drink and drive, you know I woudn't."  When you tell it to someone who will invest money, you may mean "don't buy risky investments, you know I wouldn't." When you tell it to your daughter when she will go out of town, it may mean "don't go to dangerous places, you know I wouldn't," etc.


----------



## gaer

sergio11 said:
			
		

> If you refer to "Dont' do anything I wouldn't do," I think it simply means follow my ethical principles, adhere to my morals, or stick to my teachings. For example, a father telling it to his son when lending him the car, may mean "don't race on the streets, you know I wouldn't," or "don't drink and drive, you know I woudn't." When you tell it to someone who will invest money, you may mean "don't buy risky investments, you know I wouldn't." When you tell it to your daughter when she will go out of town, it may mean "don't go to dangerous places, you know I wouldn't," etc.


 
You're probably dead-on. But isn't there also a humorous usage?

"Don't do anything I wouldn't do", when used lightly, seems to have a slightly different meaning, but I can't pin it down. It's almost like saying:

"Don't do anything I wouldn't do (but you know I'm the type of person who will do just about anything)." I'm thinking of a high school student talking to another, or a college student talking to another. That kind of thing.

It's just one of those phrases I've heard and perhaps even used without really thinking about it. Often when people from other countries ask me what such expressions mean, I get totally stumped, as if my own language tempoarily is working like a second language.


----------



## Edwin

gaer said:
			
		

> You're probably dead-on. But isn't there also a humorous usage?
> 
> "Don't do anything I wouldn't do", when used lightly, seems to have a slightly different meaning, but I can't pin it down. It's almost like saying:
> 
> "Don't do anything I wouldn't do (but you know I'm the type of person who will do just about anything)." I'm thinking of a high school student talking to another, or a college student talking to another. That kind of thing.



Yes! I think it is perhaps always used jokingly with the idea gaer gives.  It seems to me very unlikely that it would be used by a parent to a child or in any serious way. 

No es el mismo con ''no hagas nada que yo no haría'' en castellano?  No es siempre usado humorísticamente?


----------



## cubaMania

In my experience the phrase "Don't do anything I wouldn't do." is always used lightly, and the ambiguity is intentional and part of the meaning.  The speaker is leaving open--with a wink--the question of just how good or bad he himself might be, and therefore just how good or bad he is advising you to be.


----------



## sergio11

gaer, Edwin and cubaMania, you are right: I have heard it used that way a lot.


----------



## gaer

cubaMania said:
			
		

> In my experience the phrase "Don't do anything I wouldn't do." is always used lightly, and the ambiguity is intentional and part of the meaning. The speaker is leaving open--with a wink--the question of just how good or bad he himself might be, and therefore just how good or bad he is advising you to be.


 
I'm glad all of you agree with me, because I was not sure. Again, as a "native speaker", I often suddenly lose any sure feeling I *had* about a phrase or idiom when I think about it too hard. But I remember my friends often saying this, and usually it was pretty obvious they were about to do all sorts of things that a sensible person should NOT do. 

Strangely, I've never said it myself, which is why I had to think a bit.


----------



## te gato

cubaMania said:
			
		

> In my experience the phrase "Don't do anything I wouldn't do." is always used lightly, and the ambiguity is intentional and part of the meaning. The speaker is leaving open--with a wink--the question of just how good or bad he himself might be, and therefore just how good or bad he is advising you to be.


 
I agree, here if you say that to anyone it is in a joking way, who is to say what any of us would do??? It leaves the door wide open for anything. Usually said to someone when they go out on a date!!! along with "If you are not in bed by 12 come home"  they kind of go hand in hand here.
Te gato


----------



## Luigiyankee

Artrella, estoy completamente de acuerdo con tu primera respuesta.

"No hagas nada que yo no haría (si fuese tu/si estuviese ahí)" Creo que intentar acabar la frase te aclara más el tiempo verbal, no?

No se, es un truco que uso a veces.

Slds. Luis.


----------



## Rayines

_Coincido con esta opinión de Artrella:_


> Yo diría " No hagas nada que yo no haría" (Don't do anything I wouldn't do)


_Y creo que la clave está aquí:_


> Supongo que estás hablando de como sería la expresión correcta en caso de utlizarse. Ya que la expresión de la canción fue hecha para que el tono quedara bien.





> The first difference I can perceive, it is the harmony in the tune- song - key .


----------



## Artrella

You know... yesterday I was listening to the song "La maza" by Silvio Rodríguez, and he says  .."qué cosa fuera la maza sin cantera".  Here he has to use the conditional "sería" and not the subjunctive "fuera".  I've heard many a time this construction among some Latinamerican people.


This is the song

Si no creyera en la locura 
de la garganta del sinsonte 
si no creyera que en el monte 
se esconde el trino y la pavura. 

Si no creyera en la balanza 
en la razón del equilibrio 
si no creyera en el delirio 
si no creyera en la esperanza. 

Si no creyera en lo que agencio 
si no creyera en mi camino 
si no creyera en mi sonido 
si no creyera en mi silencio. 


Que cosa fuera 
Que cosa fuera la maza sin cantera 
un amasijo hecho de cuerdas y tendones 
un revoltijo de carne con madera 
un instrumento sin mejores resplandores 
que lucecitas montadas para escena 
que cosa fuera -corazon- que cosa fuera 
que cosa fuera la maza sin cantera 
un testaferro del traidor de los aplausos 
un servidor de pasado en copa nueva 
un eternizador de dioses del ocaso 
jubilo hervido con trapo y lentejuela 
que cosa fuera -corazon- que cosa fuera 
que cosa fuera la maza sin cantera 
que cosa fuera -corazon- que cosa fuera 
que cosa fuera la maza sin cantera. 

Si no creyera en lo mas duro 
si no creyera en el deseo 
si no creyera en lo que creo 
si no ceyera en algo puro. 

Si no creyera en cada herida 
si no creyera en la que ronde 
si no creyera en lo que esconde 
hacerse hermano de la vida. 

Si no creyera en quien me escucha 
si no creeyera en lo que duele 
si no creyera en lo que queda 
si no creyera en lo que lucha. 

Que cosa fuera... 



Here we can see that after the verb in subjunctive mood ("creyera") we need a conditional or potential mood ("sería") and not "fuera".    The correct construction would have been "si no creyera en lo que duele... qué cosa sería...."

Hope this helps to enlarge the notion of the use of the subjunctive.


----------



## Eustache

bueno pus... dado que es una canción puede que:

1) No hagas nada que yo no HUBIERA hecho no rime, y tal vez 
2) no hagas nada que no hiciera yo si lo haga

Y por otro, eso depende de como estemos entendiendo la frase:

a mi me parece que el mae del TRI esta "planteando" una situación hipotética y portanto el subjuntivo esta bien.



> Que cosa *sería*
> Que cosa *sería *la maza sin cantera


 
pues igual aqui como que no rima!
ciertamente algunas veces necesitamos eliminar unas cuantas reglas en favor del arte!


----------

